# 10 oz 12 oz and bait



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What’s a good production rod rated say 4 to 10 oz. or 4 to 12 oz. that’s 10 ft ? I’m not talking custom built.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ocean Master 12' heavy gets my vote..... It's probably the best all round for the money. It will do what you need it to do with 10 to 12


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks. I'm looking for something possibly in the in the leinght of ten ft.


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> Ocean Master 12' heavy gets my vote..... It's probably the best all round for the money. It will do what you need it to do with 10 to 12





Fishman said:


> Thanks. I'm looking for something possibly in the in the leinght of ten ft.


2na is right. You're not gonna find anything 10' that'll throw that heavy of a payload, unless you buy an stumpy heaver. Throwing 12' rods aint that tough.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have several of the OMs that I cut 6" off the butt and are now 11' 6" to fit my arms better while standing in the surf (short arms) and have a couple 12' for spiking. They'll still throw 12 oz and a cob head just fine but if it takes 12 oz to hold you are fishing in some rough stuff. I go in if 12 oz won't hold.


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

There is a ugly stik custom out that is 10'6 and I'm not sure of the rating but I have tossed 10 and bait and it can handle more. The tip of the rod is as big around as your pinky finger . I use it when the weather is bad because it's the heaviest action rod I have.


----------

